

Looking to set up "startup apartment" in San Francisco - qq66

I just raised a $1m seed round for my startup (enterprise collaboration), and am looking for people founding or working at startups to live with in San Francisco starting around October 1st.<p>Why people involved with startups? Because I think that there will be a level of mutual understanding and support, and I'd like to have a social apartment setting where people of all types are welcome. I'm looking to keep a nice, clean, comfortable place to live, and am probably looking in price ranges that are poorly suited for bootstrappers (my guess is $1200-1600 per person).<p>Probably looking for a 3-4 bedroom. Email SFStartupRoommates@gmail.com if you're interested.
======
niccolop
What's your startup?

